# Exostosis Talonavicular Joint and Metatarsal



## orthopaedic01 (Feb 19, 2009)

Can someone help with this?  Doc did excision exostosis medial talonavicular joint and lateral cuneiform metatarsal joint.  Notes: 2 cm incision made over the medial talonavicular joint.  Sub. bleeding was controlled with cautery.  Capsule was divided and exostosis was exposed and removed with Rongeur.  Wound was irrigated thoroughly and closed.  Seperate lateral incision made over the distal lateral cuneiform.  Neurovascular structures and tendons were retracted from the field and the exostosis and overlying capsule were exposed.  The exostosis was excised with a Rongeur.  Wound irrigated and closed.


----------



## mbort (Feb 19, 2009)

look at the lay description for 28120 to see if it meets your needs

Mary, CPC,COSC


----------

